# How dry is your pee?



## seth8530 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,

A couple weeks ago I started my first real batch of skeeter pee. (Thanks Lon!) Well sorta, I decided to make it a dragons blood version.

So I pretty much followed the recipe using 12 lbs of an expensive berry blend, 96 oz of lemon juice, and enough sugar to get me up to 1.075. 

The one thing I did different was instead of pitching ec-1118 I used D-47. Also, I put enough fermaid-k and energizer in this thing to send it to the moon lol. The result was the D-47 (after a rather long lag period) fermented the pee down to .991 . 

Last night, I decided to go ahead and stabilize it and rack into a carboy because the pee had been sitting on the fruit for around two weeks. I added 3 cups of sugar instead of 4 because I think I prob only had around 4 ish gallons of product due to racking losses and the fact that my recipe was not full sized I dont think. 

Anyways, how dry does yall's pee normally ferment, and what is usually your back sweetend gravity?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 16, 2013)

If you leave in a glass the wind will blow the dust away!!(sorry see my title)


----------



## btom2004 (Feb 16, 2013)

.0990 dry to 1.020 backsweetened


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 16, 2013)

.998, PH 2.9 back sweeten to 1.018


----------



## Charlietuna (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a dry red guy, but I've found my friends & family like my SP @ 1.025-1.030. I never make straight pee, I always start my back sweetening with 1 can / gal of concentrated fruit juice. This may be the difference.

Brian


----------

